# Famoco GG-1



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Okay folks. Does anyone remember or, familiar with this company? 
I couldn't find any dates for it in the literature on ho seeker. 
I've wanted a GG-1 since I was a teenager. I picked this one up from a friend/ local seller for $25 american. After a serious clean and lube, it runs amazingly well. D-71 motor. Slow, quiet, smooth and heavy as anything I've ever held. I swear it must weigh at least 24oz. Everything, and I mean everything, is either cast, brass, or steel! Okay, some rubber insulators-lol. Best I can tell, its from very early 50's due to replacement cost of $6.50 from the assembly instructions literature. Its needs some minir parts that I'm sure I'll have to have 3-D printed somehow. All opinions and knowledge very wwelcome about this...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

*GG-1 photo*

Here's a photo. Better ones later if needed.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Whoops! " replacement cost for a D-71 motor."


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice! I picked up a Rivarossi GG-1 Electric locomotive (DC) Pennsylvania Railroad (Red) #4856. It's well made, heavy and very detailed. I think it's one of the better deals out there. It's a highly accurate HO scale model of the GG-1. It featured fully functioning front headlamps and working photographs, so it can draw power either way you want - if you don't mind running wires. They claim it can navigate 64cm track radius easily because of a unique system of joints and trucks in the power train and capable of pulling over 75 cars with 5 volts (some hobbyist claim 98 Cars). The parts remained interchangeable for the entire 1969-1982 run.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Cab1. Nice find on your end too. Dont know that ive ever seen a Riva' GG1 from that year range. Thats serious pulling power for the volts in, for that time range. Which motor in it? 
Yeah, Im a big fan of the PRR green and/or red colors. Especially for GG1's.
Did you notice the custom, fantasy railroad name in my photo above? Another reason I bought it. i'm from Pgh...


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

*Famous GG1*

It is not like any GG1 I have ever seen. Not dual pantographs and a roadname I have never heard.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

AmtrackJim, 
Its missing a pantograph. I got it that way. Finding a match is proving to be futile. May have to obviously go with some version of a retro fit pair. 
The road markings are of a fantasy railroad, as mentioned above. 
This is a rare piece. Very few made comparitively. No factory parts available so far.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

kilowatt62 said:


> AmtrackJim,
> Its missing a pantograph. I got it that way. Finding a match is proving to be futile. May have to obviously go with some version of a retro fit pair.
> The road markings are of a fantasy railroad, as mentioned above.
> This is a rare piece. Very few made comparitively. No factory parts available so far.


That is a unique piece. Excellent find. As for pantographs, you could probably use ones from the old Penn Line models. I would use a pair so they match. They are usually available on eBay. 
If you don’t see a listing, there is a seller on there called bggameboy. He has a lot of Penn Line parts.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

prrfan said:


> That is a unique piece. Excellent find. As for pantographs, you could probably use ones from the old Penn Line models. I would use a pair so they match. They are usually available on eBay.
> If you don’t see a listing, there is a seller on there called bggameboy. He has a lot of Penn Line parts.


Prrfan, 
Thanks man. I am mildly proud of the find. Never heard of Famoco ( famous model company) prior to this piece. Yes, I have been told by others as well that older Penn Line parts would probably fit. Funny. I do know who Bggameboy is. Have ordered from him before. I know of another seller on 'fleabay' as well that carries many older parts. Name escapes me at the moment. Yes, I am sure I will get a pair of pantograghs eventually. Right now the major concern is replacement mounts for shell to trucks. There is no actual frame style chassis between the shell and trucks. (Photos to follow soon)


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Here it is opened. Note the 'U' shaped bracket @ front/center. These are what connects truck chassis to the shell. Those pieces of rubber tubing on tips of bracket are actually supposed to be caps for insulating purpose. A two bolt, single, extra deep nut, ( what are those called again? I forget) are what The shell mounts to. I suppose I could go with fudging some type of new caps and use nylon nuts and bolts for fastening the shell. I think though that it would be interesting to have someone 3D print a new set of brackets and, be done with it.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

New format messing with my photo upload. Grrr arrrgh.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

kilowatt62 said:


> Prrfan,
> Thanks man. I am mildly proud of the find. Never heard of Famoco ( famous model company) prior to this piece. Yes, I have been told by others as well that older Penn Line parts would probably fit. Funny. I do know who Bggameboy is. Have ordered from him before. I know of another seller on 'fleabay' as well that carries many older parts. Name escapes me at the moment. Yes, I am sure I will get a pair of pantograghs eventually. Right now the major concern is replacement mounts for shell to trucks. There is no actual frame style chassis between the shell and trucks. (Photos to follow soon)


You’re welcome but don’t thank me just yet. After looking at your photo I just realized something. That looks like a true to scale model. The Penn-Line GG-1 is not. I think the PL pantographs may be too small. 
I was looking at it next to my new Bachmann, which is a scale model, and of course the Bachmann is much larger. 
Bachmann or Rivarossi parts may be a better fit. 
Specifically-Penn Line Loco Length is 9 1/2”. Folded pan is 1/2”x 2 1/8”. 
Bachmann-loco length is 10 3/4”. 
Folded pan is 9/16”x 2 3/8”
Hope this helps. Sorry for not initially remembering that.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Bachmann on right, Penn Line on left.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*kilowatt62*

I'm not sure what motor the Rivarossi has in it. From what I understand it has more to do with motor placement. It's installed in a more up and down position rather than the normal horizontal installation. I know it has dual brass flywheels, so I would expect it to be pretty stout. I have never taken the loco out of the package, so I can't say for sure. I still think it was a good deal though, at least for me anyway


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does the pantograph actually provide power? if so the rubber is there to let the trucks rotate. Otherwise I assume the front truck is one pole and the rear truck the other. you'll need nylon nuts to hold the trucks to the shell, but I think you'll have to have the shell sitting on a spacer and not the rubber posts, again so the trucks can rotate. if you get enough nylon nuts screwed into the bolt they provide a spacer between the top of the frame and the bottom of the shell that should work. Washers stacked up would be better. Cool engine...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you can't find one anywhere else, Somerfeldt may have something close to your missing pan.

Somerfeldt Pantographs


----------



## bandit rider (Mar 25, 2020)

kilowatt62 said:


> AmtrackJim,
> Its missing a pantograph. I got it that way. Finding a match is proving to be futile. May have to obviously go with some version of a retro fit pair.
> The road markings are of a fantasy railroad, as mentioned above.
> This is a rare piece. Very few made comparitively. No factory parts available so far.


There was,is. an Allegheny valley RR in Pgh .As late as the 1970's it ran up the allegheny river along Smallman street. It is now AVR and it goes past my house every weekday. usually 1 trip out and back a day. I never saw it as Allegheny Valley Pittsburgh RR though


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bandit Rider,

That said. I innergooglewebbed AVRR & AVR and read a good bit. I had no idea the RR existed. I am from Pgh to boot. I was told by the seller of this GG1 that is was a fantasy RR. Shows what he knows! HA!
Although, I now wonder if meant that the GG1 wasn't in thier inventory but worded it wrong to me. Whatever eh.
Thanks for the heads man.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Murv2 said:


> Does the pantograph actually provide power? if so the rubber is there to let the trucks rotate. Otherwise I assume the front truck is one pole and the rear truck the other. you'll need nylon nuts to hold the trucks to the shell, but I think you'll have to have the shell sitting on a spacer and not the rubber posts, again so the trucks can rotate. if you get enough nylon nuts screwed into the bolt they provide a spacer between the top of the frame and the bottom of the shell that should work. Washers stacked up would be better. Cool engine...


Yes. Each truck picks up a pole of power. The pans can pick up one pole of power if wired as such. I won't be doing that any time soon though. Yes, I'm aware not to over torque the shell bolts into what will be nylon coupling nut for ease of movement, While the underside bolts will be torqued. Rubber sleeves are primarily for electrical isolation. Just gotta get to my neighborhood mom&pop hardware store to aquire the goods. My county is under quarrentine lock down at present so...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> If you can't find one anywhere else, Somerfeldt may have something close to your missing pan.
> 
> Somerfeldt Pantographs





MichaelE said:


> If you can't find one anywhere else, Somerfeldt may have something close to your missing pan.
> 
> Somerfeldt Pantographs


Michael E. Thanks man! I'll take a look see.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Want to take a minute to say thank you to those that shared their knowledge and ideas concerning my aquired GG-1. THANK YOU. 
This piece is a work in progress. Yes, it's obvious I'm a bit proud and excited about this find due to my inclination to bring old pieces back to life. ( Frankestein of H0 you might say) No hurry to make it 'shine' on the track. I'll continue this thread accordingly as updates happen. 
Again, all of you. Thank You.


----------



## Nutterbutter362 (Aug 27, 2020)

kilowatt62 said:


> New format messing with my photo upload. Grrr arrrgh.
> View attachment 539687


There’s one Famoco pantograph for sale on eBay right now, in the Other HO Scale category. Trying to figure out what the heck it was for led me here


----------

